# The Kiwis you love and the Kiwis you hate



## Monika H. (Oct 28, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

As in the title.
I'll start..
I currently love @Y2K Baby, @Gym Leader Elesa, @Tetraphobia and @ATaxingWoman

currently hate @Y2K Baby cuz it's a love/hate thing and I still have to sort out my feelings


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

I hate @Y2K Baby 
And love @Dink Smallwood @Jon-Kacho @Kiwi Jeff and @ICameToplaY


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 28, 2018)

Love: myself
Hate: everyone else


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Oct 28, 2018)

love @Sword Fighter Super
hate: a lot of people honestly but I always deliberately forget their names


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> love @Sword Fighter Super
> hate: a lot of people honestly but I always deliberately forget their names


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

I also love @Haunter


----------



## Tempest (Oct 28, 2018)

can't think of people I dislike, like most people here


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Oct 28, 2018)

I like the kiwis that had to go through some flames to get here, like @BSV, @princess13456789, and @Cuddly Pirate. I wouldn't want to do it that way, but I respect the hell out of it.

The annoying kiwis are invariably banned eventually, so I don't have any lasting negative impressions. Whatsisname, transvalaan or whatever, was my favorite of those bannings.


----------



## Panboys Probation Officer (Oct 28, 2018)

I love all of you equally.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

I love everyone. You're all special in your own way


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

Except furries


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Except furries


I'm a necroscaley, does that count?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 28, 2018)

Hate is just a 4 letter word


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I'm a necroscaley, does that count?


Idk what that is but probably


----------



## Panboys Probation Officer (Oct 28, 2018)

Except for @Cowlick - fuck that guy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Idk what that is but probably


I fuck dead tortoises.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I also love @Haunter



:U Is this related to the Informative I gave you when you asked for the boy anus?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Haunter said:


> :U Is this related to the Informative I gave you when you asked for the boy anus?


No, you're a wholesome, fun kiwi.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 28, 2018)

Wilson said:


> Except for @Cowlick - fuck that guy.


No one's gonna fuck him


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 28, 2018)

I too love all of you... you are all unique and exceptional in your own way


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I fuck dead tortoises.


Real ones or dead people in turtle suits?


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Oct 28, 2018)

I love @yawning sneasel and I hate @PantsFullPriceMantoMan


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Real ones or dead people in turtle suits?


Both.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 28, 2018)

I feel... indifferent.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Both.


The latter makes you furry. I don't love you


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> The latter makes you furry. I don't love you


I can't tell the difference. Reeeeeee.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 28, 2018)

I love everyone but no one loves me
you bastards


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 28, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler is a total sweetie and I love him. 10/10. @Dink Smallwood is also a very good, friendly fairy. Sorry for not responding to our convo months ago, i'm shy ...

I don't hate anybody ... yet.


----------



## Azafran90 (Oct 28, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I love everyone but no one loves me
> you bastards



I loved you but then you called me a bastard you bastard


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 28, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> @Heinrich Himmler is a total sweetie and I love him. 10/10.


Awww, thank you, you are a real friend 



Azafran90 said:


> I loved you but then you called me a bastard you bastard


You aren't, my dear Freund


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 28, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Awww, thank you, you are a real friend





Fuck I almost forgot to mention @Y2K Baby !! I don't think we talk often ( if at all ) but I think you're a swell person too!!


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 28, 2018)

Love for:
@Heinrich Himmler, @AnOminous, @AprilRains, @Cosmos

Love/Hate:
@Ron /pol/

Hate:
is such a strong word (but I have it in me).

If you are on my follow list, but I didn’t single you out, please know that  I have affection for you... that or I find you strangely amusing.

And love for @trombonista because she has the coolest avatar and quoted me for a Line of the Day.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 28, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler is on my list of my top favorite Nazis.

Hate is silly, it just gets you a bunch of top hats.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 28, 2018)

I love: @Y2K Baby, @Reynard, @Derbydollar, @Dink Smallwood, @Jon-Kacho, @Oscar Wildean, @Uncanny Valley, @Nazi vegeta, @firestoopscience, @Kiwi Jeff , @Heinrich Himmler, @Ass eating cunt, and @DrainRedRain 

I hate: No one!


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 28, 2018)

I want to write out a list of the Kiwis I love, but I'm afraid I'll forget people and make them feel left out  Just know that if we've interacted, I like you a lot!


----------



## Ruin (Oct 28, 2018)

@Y2K Baby is my waifu. I'd have his babies but I'm concerned the shitposting out tard babies would engage in would cause the universe to shit itself and die.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler @ICameToplaY @Reynard and just any kiwi is great in my book

Except that cunt @Y2K Baby


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 28, 2018)

The only way I feel love is when I swing my blade and cut bitches.































Just kidding, I love all people here because they have skeletons inside them.


----------



## sperginity (Oct 28, 2018)

This is some middle school mean girls type of shit


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

sperginity said:


> This is some middle school mean girls type of shit


Isn't that what all kiwis are on the very inside?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> @Heinrich Himmler @ICameToplaY @Reynard and just any kiwi is great in my book
> 
> Except that cunt @Y2K Baby


What'd I do?


----------



## AshitPie (Oct 28, 2018)

Hate: @Null fuck you <3 
Love: @Null please?


----------



## Eto (Oct 28, 2018)

Love: Almost everyone I’ve interacted with on the Kiwi Farms Discord.

Hate: I don’t exactly hate anyone here, but there are some people that give me bad vibes. Not listing, because that wasn’t the question.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> What'd I do?


Spammers deserve the rope


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Spammers deserve the rope


What kind of spammers
What kind of rope


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> What kind of spammers
> What kind of rope


Rating spammers
Suicide ropes


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Rating spammers
> Suicide ropes


But why


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 28, 2018)

I like all of you guys. Can even count the amount of times the shit I read here has made my day.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> But why


Spammers are worse than Dobson and Chris combined


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Spammers are worse than Dobson and Chris combined


But why


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> But why


Annoying and disappointing, also let's stop this right now, we're derailing the thread


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Annoying and disappointing, also let's stop this right now, we're derailing the thread


You're derailing the thread with your cruelty.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 28, 2018)

sperginity said:


> This is some middle school mean girls type of shit



It’s some “Heathers” type shit to be exact.


----------



## scrambled_egg (Oct 28, 2018)

I love: Myself
I hate: Myself


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 29, 2018)

Love: all of you kiwis

Hate: kiwis touching da poo.


----------



## eldri (Oct 29, 2018)

I hate all of you and will beat the living shit out of every person I see wearing a KF shirt.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 29, 2018)

I don't know if I love or hate people enough to actually have big issues with. 
Like: most of the ones I've followed on here.
Don't like: that one person I wrote to in a conversation and months later they still didn't reply to me.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 29, 2018)

Love you all except Bryan and his sock accounts.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 29, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> love @Sword Fighter Super
> hate: a lot of people honestly but I always deliberately forget their names


 Ya right back.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 29, 2018)

I want to kidnap @Coldgrip and put him in a teddy bear costume for me to cuddle at night 

The rest of you are alright I guess.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 29, 2018)

sperginity said:


> This is some middle school mean girls type of shit


I also love @sperginity, because they come up with the freshest (and usually KITH related) monthly avatars.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 29, 2018)

@Tempest @balcolm and @Dial M for Misgender  are my niggas.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 29, 2018)

I like everyone here, except for that autistic loser with a moist-on for dead reichfuhrers.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 29, 2018)

Curt Sibling said:


> I like everyone here, except for that autistic loser with a moist-on for dead reichfuhrers.


Dynastia?


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 29, 2018)

love: @Heinrich Himmler, @ICameToplaY, @Uncanny Valley, @Kiwi Jeff, @KiwiMisetté, @Cosmos, @Ntwadumela, @PrincessJupiter, @Derbydollar, @gachacunt (it's alright, I'm pretty shy myself), @atari (even though you're a furry degenerate),@thenakedhomeless, @Shway, @Pepito, @adorable bitch, @Vrakks, @Tetraphobia, @Flustercuck, @ToroidalBoat, @DrainRedRain, @Big Bad Brat, @Give Her The D, @Loxiozzz 
hate: probably fuckyou


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 29, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> I love: @Y2K Baby, @Reynard, @Derbydollar, @Dink Smallwood, @Jon-Kacho, @Oscar Wildean, @Uncanny Valley, @Nazi vegeta, @firestoopscience, @Kiwi Jeff , @Heinrich Himmler, @Ass eating cunt, and @DrainRedRain
> 
> I hate: No one!



Love u too fishgirl.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 29, 2018)

I hate @idontwantthisbutok because he's fat.


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 29, 2018)

I wuv @Heinrich Himmler, @Y2K Baby, @chekovia, @Vrakks, and @Audit_The_Autist. There are probably a few more, but I can't think of them. Sorry, Reddit!


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 29, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I love everyone but no one loves me
> you bastards



Awww. I hope you are feeling the love now. You are clearly the most beloved kiwi farmer AND the most beloved nazi. You are more adored than Hitler and they love that guy here.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 29, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Awww. I hope you are feeling the love now. You are clearly the most beloved kiwi farmer AND the most beloved nazi. You are more adored than Hitler and they love that guy here.


Aww... that... that just melt my heart...
you made me an happy Heinrich ...


----------



## DN 420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Love: @balcolm 

Hate: @balcolm


----------



## GodWarrior (Oct 29, 2018)

I can't remember any of them long enough to form an opinion.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 29, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> I want to kidnap @Coldgrip and put him in a teddy bear costume for me to cuddle at night
> 
> The rest of you are alright I guess.


Bad touch, bad touch!!


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 29, 2018)

Love: @Reynard, @Super Collie, @Trilby, @ToroidalBoat, @Jewelsmakerguy, @AnOminous, @vertexwindi, and @dannyfrickenp.
Hate: @Y2K Baby, Transvalaan, @Y2K Baby, @Jaiman, @Y2K Baby, all the faggots in the zoosadism threads, and @Y2K Baby.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2018)

I like the following Kiwis because they are all cool for different reasons

@FierceBrosnan
@Trilby
@Randall Fragg
@Reynard
@Kari Kamiya
@Yaoi Huntress Earth
@thx1138
@millais
@AnOminous
@Cosmos
@Adamska

The only Kiwi I truly disliked was Transvaalan and he got banned a while back


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 30, 2018)

I love @jenffer a jay for always & ever. 

@drunk "Jedi master" tho... he's a vile cunt.


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 30, 2018)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> @drunk "Jedi master" tho... he's a vile cunt.


Don't be a meanie.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 30, 2018)

Diabeetus said:


> Don't be a meanie.



Wait where was I mean? I adore vile cunts.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 30, 2018)

@Audit_The_Autist


----------



## Audit (Oct 30, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> @Audit_The_Autist


I love and hate you too you mexican weeb.


----------



## drunk "Jedi master" (Oct 30, 2018)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> @drunk "Jedi master" tho... he's a vile cunt.


its ok at least I don't have one that smells like a armpit 

I do like @Nurse Ratchet even if she calls me a vile cunt lol she will get my guitar when ever I die .

I have not really found anyone I dislike enough to stick out.


----------



## James Howlett (Oct 30, 2018)

Like:
@Chandler Cats for being the first guy to welcome me, and generally fun to shit-post with.

@Deadpool also fun to shit post with, but also because I have a micro-dick fetish

@The American Hedgehog for not having a job so they can keep the Chris-chan forum running.

@Nurse Ratchet other people have said he's funny and insightful 


Hate:

@Jacob Sockness 
@Grotesque 
@Cedric_Eff 

I'm sorry I compare Cedric to 2 people with threads, but seriously man, stop trying to keep your comic thread afloat.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler is the best.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 31, 2018)

If you joined any time after January 2017 I probably hate you by principle


----------



## Sable (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't hate anyone, though @Melchett once linked to a .gif of a man fucking a snake in chat without telling anyone what it was.

I ended up clicking it which was bad.


----------



## Milk Mage (Oct 31, 2018)

I love everyone 


especially @Heinrich Himmler tho


----------



## AZ 594 (Oct 31, 2018)

You're all great but posters like @Lillith1991 are why I joined, please come back.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 31, 2018)

HK47 and GethN7 are the reasons I registered here.  Their well thought out articles that went against the grain of "popular" opinion were great to read, and I wanted to be able to directly ask them shit.

I think the only interaction I've actually had with HK was him telling me "Lol calm down sperg" but hey, fair enough.

The drive by accounts that just repost debunked nonsense get annoying sometimes. Besides, I thought CatParty had a patent on that.

I hate weev. Fucking dumbass nazi clown.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 31, 2018)

TFW nobody loves you


----------



## Draza (Oct 31, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> TFW nobody loves you


I love you


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 31, 2018)

I love every single one of you who accepts the beauty and truth of flat.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 31, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> TFW nobody loves you



I’ll love you.

I love @NARPASSWORD

No one gets left behind.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 31, 2018)

I miss you @Ulfric Stormcloak 

<3


----------



## Pop-Tart (Oct 31, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> If you joined any time after January 2017 I probably hate you by principle



Old fags cannot handle the new fag revolution. Soon we shall control this entire site!


----------



## c-no (Nov 1, 2018)

love: @Jaiman, @Jaimas, @Dork Of Ages, @GethN7, @Oglooger, @Reynard

For some of the older users to include: @Watcher, @Satan 
hate: the couch cuck and failed shooter he thirsted over.


NARPASSWORD said:


> TFW nobody loves you


I'll love you long time, even if you didn't stuff my pumpkinhole and even if you are the furry waifu bait.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 3, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> TFW nobody loves you



You can join me, nobody loves me either. 
Us:


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 3, 2018)

I love you @Oscar Wildean and your awesome Stephen Fry avatar <3


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

if i had the power i would literally ban everyone in this gay forum


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 3, 2018)

and I would ban you and kick your ass, because of your autisticly long sign.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a complex love/hate relationship with @Dynastia.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 3, 2018)

I’m pretty cool with everyone on here. Can’t say I hate anyone, but I’ll admit some people can get annoying. But those I just mute.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> I have a complex love/hate relationship with @Dynastia.



I don't know who you are.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 3, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> I don't know who you are.


And it drives me crazy.


----------



## Queen Doris (Nov 3, 2018)

I try to like everyone even when I get weird vibes.

I did want to take this chance and mention two users that I don't talk to. I love seeing @xenomorph post and their icons are always really cool. @Tiny Clanger because I love how they talk, esp. when they get excited about something because holy fuck it's _adorable_.


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> and I would ban you and kick your ass, because of your autisticly long sign.



i won the most nice and amazing signature in inner circle just ask @Alan Pardew


----------



## catdog (Nov 3, 2018)

@Meowthkip gave me a taste of reality that stopped me from going down the furry, otherkin tumblrina path before I reached the point of no return.

You may not recognize me, and that's OK! You shouldn't.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 3, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> TFW nobody loves you



愛してるよ!!!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 3, 2018)

This thread is a popular contest and I object to it.


----------



## Microlab (Nov 3, 2018)

I love everyone who registered in 2016 or sooner. Keep on truckin', grandpa!

Everyone I've disliked has inevitably been socially ostracized in a fit of autism, so I don't remember their usernames, but I remember the supreme schaudenfreude of their expulsion.
That autistic sheep furry who brought her boyfriend and almost doxxed herself was the most recent one.

Although that kangaroo fucker @Dynastia is still here and I'm waiting for his day of reckoning


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Nov 4, 2018)

I love everybody.

For as long as the medication lasts, anyway.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 4, 2018)

Tiny Clanger said:


> I love everybody.
> 
> For as long as the medication lasts, anyway.



Awww. I feel compelled to love you in return.

Also... don’t worry about soup. It mostly relegates itself to settling in bowls. You may have a few heated exchanges,  but they always cool down.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Nov 4, 2018)

There, see? We can make KF a pink and fluffy place in our own misanthropic way. It's heartwarming.

(Jesus. I don't know what the hell these drugs are or what they're for but fuck me, they're zen.)


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 4, 2018)

I love you all and I hate myself


----------



## lameandgay2 (Nov 4, 2018)

I love @Lysenko aka the only person who can stand being in active conservation with me for more than 10 minutes right now. No homo.


----------



## Lysenko (Nov 4, 2018)

lameandgay2 said:


> I love @Lysenko aka the only person who can stand being in active conservation with me for more than 10 minutes right now. No homo.


Thanks bb. I love long conversations and long walks on the beach with @lameandgay2 and @Sword Fighter Super


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Nov 4, 2018)

I like @Super Collie and @Cosmos 

I hate @Magic Sun Daddy


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 4, 2018)

Lysenko said:


> Thanks bb. I love long conversations and long walks on the beach with @lameandgay2 and @Sword Fighter Super


I enjoy them as well.
You are a very interesting person.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 4, 2018)

I like interacting with you all, even if I give you disagrees and dumb ratings, know that it's all KF business.


----------



## Lunete (Nov 5, 2018)

I like all my followers even though I don't interact with some of you guys very often.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Nov 5, 2018)

I love @Jesus


----------



## dysentery (Nov 5, 2018)

I love @Prussian Blue, @Y2K Baby, @Vrakks, @Autism Man, @LofaSofa, @The Fool, @Applejack, @BOLDYSPICY!, @Heinrich Himmler, @uncleShitHeel, Every frequenter of the Dobson Thread, and anyone who isn't mean to me in chat. 

Oh yeah, and @Cowlick too.

I hate s.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Nov 5, 2018)

Love @AnOminous . Always has intelligent commentary on the postings.
The rest of you guys are okay as well.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 5, 2018)

Lysenko said:


> Thanks bb. I love long conversations and long walks on the beach with @lameandgay2 and @Sword Fighter Super



Yeah. @Sword Fighter Super is pretty loveable.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 5, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Yeah. @Sword Fighter Super is pretty loveable.


Likewise, homeslice.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 5, 2018)

@J A N D E K likes all my favorite movie moments so obviously I love you.


----------

